# přijet do



## Draz

Ahoj, 
I need some help with this sentence: 
My favourite slovak girl is coming to Madrid on next week

Is this correct?
Příští týden moje oblívená Slovenská holka přije do Madridu

Díky moc


----------



## Petra123

Draz said:


> Příští týden *M*oje oblí*b*ená *s*lovenská holka přije*de *příští týden  do Madridu.



You might also want to use *Slovenka *instead of "slovenská holka". It sounds more natural.


----------



## Draz

Understood Petra, thanks a lot


----------



## jazyk

Or in Slovak: Moja obľúbená Slovenka príde budúci týždeň do Madridu.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'm in doubt because of the _favourite -> oblíbená_, shouldn't it be _nejoblíbenější_? At least it was I've understood from this thread. 


Děkuji předem!


----------



## Petra123

Well spotted, Tagarela! 

You are right, if it's "my favourite Slovak girl" (meaning I don't have any other favourite Slovak girls) the proper translation should be "moje nejoblíbenější".

Draz, I'm sorry for a mistake  (although it might be pretty common).


----------



## vianie

Draz said:


> My favourite slovak girl is coming to Madrid on next week





jazyk said:


> Or in Slovak: Moja obľúbená Slovenka príde budúci týždeň do Madridu.



Allow me Slovak version once again please.

_Na budúci týždeň príde do Madridu moja obľúbené dievča zo Slovenska_.

If necessary, Czech friends very likely will help Draz with accurate translation.


----------



## Draz

don't worry Petra, it's ok ;-)
Thanks for the slovak translation too guys!


----------



## werrr

Petra123 said:


> You might also want to use *Slovenka *instead of "slovenská holka". It sounds more natural.


No, it changes the meaning. *Holka* is young (at least in its primary meaning). But *dívka* could be better option here.



Tagarela said:


> I'm in doubt because of the _favourite -> oblíbená_, shouldn't it be _nejoblíbenější_? At least it was I've understood from this thread.


Strictly as for the meaning it is true, but from the stylistic point of view it is better to not to use the superlative unless you want to emphasize it is the only one most liked.



			
				vianie said:
			
		

> Na budúci týždeň príde do Madridu moje obľúbené dievča zo Slovenska.


----------



## vianie

vianie said:


> _Na budúci týždeň príde do Madridu moja obľúbené dievča zo Slovenska_.



Haha! Akiste viete ako sa také stáva. Ďakujem, werrr. ; )


----------



## werrr

vianie said:


> Haha! Akiste viete ako sa také stáva. Ďakujem, werrr. ; )


I suspect copy-paste-editing (resp quote-editing). I myself have problems with it.


----------

